
Ask HN: Best trivia/novel topic books? - pipu
Hi<p>Just saw &quot;Sniff Petrol’s wonderfully interesting book of boring car facts: A review&quot; in Ars Technica [0] and remembered how I enjoyed Nine Pints (a book about blood, [1]) and The Box (history of shipping containers, [2]).<p>I would love to hear about the best books you&#x27;ve read that cover some interesting topic!<p>Thanks!<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arstechnica.com&#x2F;cars&#x2F;2020&#x2F;05&#x2F;if-you-like-weird-car-trivia-youll-love-sniff-petrols-new-book&#x2F;, 
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goodreads.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;show&#x2F;38232376-nine-pints, [2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goodreads.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;show&#x2F;316767.The_Box
======
helph67
Listed in no particular order: Title, author - publisher (topic) Most Secret
War, R.V.Jones - Coronet Books (W.W.2 tech) Light Years, Brian Clegg - Piatkus
(about light) Faraday, James Hamilton - Harper Collins (biography) The Code
Breakers, David Kahn - Sphere (cryptography)

